# iMac G5. écran gris démarrage strié/parasité!?



## Toz (27 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,
sur mon iMac G5 (oct 2004) l'écran gris de démarrage, avec la pomme, est tout strié/zébré/parasité comme si je recevais mal une chaine de télé (j'essaierai de poster un petit  film demain).
Je me dis que c'est pas grave, mais une fois que tout est bien monté sur le bureau j'ai la main 10 sec et l'iMac se fige!?
J'éteinds le mac en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton power, puis je rallume. Ben là, plus de problème. l'écran gris de démarrage est bien propre.
Mais le lendemain ça me le refait...
Même solution.
J'ai zappé la pram. Fait pomme alt o f: reset-nvram, reset-all. Viré des pref de login, des prefs modifiées du jour.
Rien n'y a fait.
Ce pb est-il repertorié?


----------



## da capo (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

essaie de jeter un oeil sur cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
Certains iMac ont des soucis répertoriés qui leur permettent de voir leur garantie étendue et les réparations prises en charge.


----------



## Toz (28 Janvier 2006)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> essaie de jeter un oeil sur cette page : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/
> Certains iMac ont des soucis répertoriés qui leur permettent de voir leur garantie étendue et les réparations prises en charge.


Bon ben à priori mon iMac entre parfaitement dans la liste des numéros à problèmes  
J'ai plus qu'à trouver un réparateur agréé. Celui de la rue Boulnois à Paris n'existe plus, non?
Apple n'envoie pas UPS avec un carton dans lequel je mets l'iMac?

Sinon voici la vidéo de mon problème.


----------



## amalez (28 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu se problème en janvier dernier. Si tu as un applecare, pas besoin de te déplacer. Un tecnicien vient directement chez toi pour faire la réparation de la carte mère.


----------



## Toz (28 Janvier 2006)

amalez a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai eu se problème en janvier dernier. Si tu as un applecare, pas besoin de te déplacer. Un tecnicien vient directement chez toi pour faire la réparation de la carte mère.


Ben j'ai pas d'apple care 
Sinon, c'est quoi comme numéro que t'as appelé?


----------



## tzekken (30 Janvier 2006)

Meme probleme, mais sur un Imac Intel 17" fraichement reçu.

Quelle procedure as tu engagée?

Perso, j'ai appelé le SAV d'apple pour un ordi acheté chez CLG.

Chronopost viens le chercher demain pour l'envoyer chez Aldorande.

Ensuite, en fonction du sinistre, ils reparent ou te font un avoir.

Je vais bien voir ce que cela donne...


----------



## macphil (30 Janvier 2006)

Je vous conseille de regarder aussi le "sujet Imac G5 et les condensateurs HS". On y parle surement du meme probleme.


----------



## Toz (30 Janvier 2006)

tzekken a dit:
			
		

> Meme probleme, mais sur un Imac Intel 17" fraichement reçu.
> 
> Quelle procedure as tu engagée?
> 
> ...



J'ai appelé Apple, et un homme très gentil, m'a dit que le problème décrit était exactement le pb de la carte mère, et que l'extension de garantie fonctionnait.
J'ai appelé un centre près de chez moi. Genevilliers.
Je le dépose demain. Ils ont l'air sympa.
Immobilisation de 2 à 4 jours.
Voilà où j'en suis.


----------



## tzekken (31 Janvier 2006)

Si ça peut aider, voici ce que ça donne chez moi : 





Ca se produit en sortie de veille, ou au demarrage. Jamais en cours d'utilisation.
Manip deja effectuées : reset du machin electrique, et reset NVRAM.

Il vient de partir par chronopost dans un centre de réparation agrée.


----------



## Toz (1 Février 2006)

tzekken a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut aider, voici ce que ça donne chez moi :
> 
> Ca se produit en sortie de veille, ou au demarrage. Jamais en cours d'utilisation.
> Manip deja effectuées : reset du machin electrique, et reset NVRAM.
> ...



Tout pareil! Il est déposé dans un centre agréé. Dans 3 jours ça devrait être bon.


----------



## tzekken (1 Février 2006)

Comme quoi, quelle soit la génération d'Imac, on peut retrouver le meme probleme...
Malgré le grand écart entre les generations...


----------



## Toz (1 Février 2006)

Je vous tiens au courant:
Carte mère (logic board) arrivée à Paris. Changée demain. Récupération de mon iMac dans la foulée


----------



## Toz (1 Février 2006)

Ils m'ont appelé, mon mac est prêt :love: 

Ils m'ont appelé, mon mac est prêt :love: 

Ils m'ont appelé, mon mac est prêt :love: 

Ils m'ont appelé, mon mac est prêt :love: 

Ils m'ont appelé, mon mac est prêt :love:


----------



## Toz (2 Février 2006)

9h00 pétante j'étais chez mon ami réparateur de mac (à la vitesse où ça s'est fait, je peux l'appeler mon ami ;-)) pour reprendre possession de mon iMac.
Je vous écris depuis celui-ci. Il a donc bien démarré.
Mais les caractéristiques ont changées:
La version de la rom de démarrage est passée de 5.2.2f2 à 5.2.2f4.
Le numéro de série a disparu.
Et il y a une ligne "numéro de commande", mais vierge.
Voilà.


----------



## da capo (2 Février 2006)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> La version de la rom de démarrage est passée de 5.2.2f2 à 5.2.2f4.
> Le numéro de série a disparu.


Salut, heureux de savoir que la réparation a été effectuée aussi rapidement 

S'agissant de la rom, je ne peux rien en dire mais pour ce qui est du numéro de série, il semble que la disparition soit normale (cf les posts de macinside à ce sujet).

Salut.


----------



## tzekken (10 Février 2006)

Aldorande a reçu mon Imac Intel le mercredi 1er fevrier 2006.
Mardi dernier, au telephone, une dame me dit "vous l'aurez vendredi matin promis juré"
Injoignables depuis 2 jours, apres 2 messages sans reponse, j'appelle le SAV d'Apple.
Comme par hasard, le SAV arrive a les joindre desuite, et ils me certifient qu'Aldorande va l'envoyer aujourd'hui pour une livraison demain, samedi matin.
Diagnostique et reparation : remplacement de la carte-mere.
Maintenant, un remplacement de carte-mere sur uen machine dont les premieres images interieures montrent un certain fouillis, je me demande ce que ca va donner...


----------



## tzekken (11 Février 2006)

On est samedi soir, et comme je le pensais, Aldorande a encore menti, mon Imac n'est pas encore arrivé.
Ca fait 2 fois qu'ils me mentent au telephone.

j'ai rappelé Apple, ils ont enregistré une "evaluation negative" pour la société de maintenance.

je dois rappeler Apple lundi 12h00 si je n'ai encore rien reçu.

En tous cas si je ne reçois rien, ca va chier.


----------



## Titou2 (21 Février 2006)

J'ai egalement un imac G5 qui rentre dans le cadre de l'extension de garantie.
Mais mois je ne veut pas vous faire peur, mais la je croit bien qu'il repart en sav
pour la rechanger cette P.... de carte mere. Et oui ces la 3eme fois.
Aprés un controle Hardwarteste verdict "CPUT-iode" erreur carte mere.
Je ne sait plus koi faire. Help svp


----------

